# Integrating Sendmail and Mailman



## balanga (Jun 24, 2016)

According to:-

http://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/mailman-install/node33.html


> In the contrib directory of Mailman's source distribution, you will find four files:
> 
> mm-handler.readme - an explanation of how to set everything up
> mm-handler - the mail delivery agent (MDA)
> ...


I don't see any contrib directory on FreeBSD... Am I missing something or is it likely to be some place else?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 25, 2016)

balanga said:


> I don't see any contrib directory on FreeBSD... Am I missing something or is it likely to be some place else?


Read carefully: "_In the contrib directory of Mailman's source distribution_", I'm guessing that you're looking at the installed program in /usr/local/mailman.

Easiest way to access this as it would be used on FreeBSD is to go to /usr/ports/mail/mailman, then run the command `# make patch` and after that you'll find the patched source tree in the newly created work sub directory. There you'll also find the contrib directory and the mentioned files.


----------

